# Chukar hunting



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

How's the chukar a looking this year u haven't made it out yet I've been busy with sage grouse and elk does the hatch look good? Are you guys seeing good numbers? And have ta been seeing very many snakes? I don't want spots just what you've been seeing and how the season is looking so far


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Been seeing a lot!! Of chukar that is!!!! No snakes Thank god!! I've probably been 8 times & seen a ton of birds every time


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome thanks I'm hoping to get out this weekend glad to know they are doing hood


----------



## trasmuson3 (May 31, 2011)

Any suggestions on good areas to go to get into some chukar?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

West of I-15 tallest steepest mountain I've wore out a lot of good boots finding chukar they are there a wise man told me if you hike 4 miles and don't see any hike 4 more good luck to ya


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Couldn't have said it better myself!!! Here is a hint:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!!! Here is a hint:
> View attachment 45250


That looks like prime chucker country.


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

Was on my way home from vacation the other day and drove up to a place I've been wanting to go look. Flushed a good 50 off the road. All of them looked fat and healthy.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm goin out Friday and sat I'm getting excited that pic got me amped for the chukar hills


----------

